#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Think your smartphone is fast???

## Bettyboo

Just bought the missus an update for her S2. We're in Korea, so went for the best option (pretty cheap at 22,800 baht).

The best screen.
The fastest processor.
Great front and back cameras.

&, data rates of 225 mbps!



LG G3 Cat.6 With 5.5-Inch QHD Display, Snapdragon 805 Launched | NDTV Gadgets

cost 2000 baht per month for 5GB data and unlimited calls and texts and wifi hotspots.

----------


## buriramboy

Nice misses.

----------


## klong toey

From  goat herder  to gold.
 Betty  is unwell no Sony.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Nice misses.


Beat me to it  :Smile: 

And no, my smartphone is retarded  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Don't use SwiftKey  I keep making typos.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Nice misses.


I bloody wish...

(sorry about Scotland, mate - nice to know you're still with us...  :Smile: )







> From goat herder to gold.
> Betty is unwell no Sony.


Sorry about the bad quality of the pic, me Sony is poor in low light conditions. The new LG however has a duel LED flash design for excellent low light pics (and a special selfie mode on the front camera.  :Smile: ).




> And no, my smartphone is retarded


iPhone, Albert???

(I've been reading the reviews of the CRF250M; seems like a great buy; looking forward to getting one when I'm back in LOS!).

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> (I've been reading the reviews of the CRF250M; seems like a great buy; looking forward to getting one when I'm back in LOS!).


You can't go wrong for the money.

----------


## pseudolus

Is there not an age limit when shit like this becomes uninteresting?

----------


## klong toey

> Sony is poor in low light conditions.


Betty if you are being held hostage type the duress word, will round up a rescue team.
Sony poor not the words i expect from  Betty.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Is there not an age limit when shit like this becomes uninteresting?


Seemingly not, theGent is in his 90s, but is all over the iMac...  :Smile: 




> Betty if you are being held hostage type the duress word, will round up a rescue team.
> Sony poor not the words i expect from Betty.


It's the missus' phone, not mine; &, my Sony is an old version, the Z, the Z3 and Z3 compact are different class.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The missus is rejecting it; the camera is too accurate and she doesn't like the selfies; make her look old, hmmm...

I might have a new phone.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> (I've been reading the reviews of the CRF250M; seems like a great buy; looking forward to getting one when I'm back in LOS!).
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong for the money.


One might even do better [in life] without one.

Just an observation, less a social critique.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Optimus Prime

Wonderful. I love my Samsung Galaxy S5. Better camera. Buy her that one new upgrade.

----------


## DBell

Would throw it away if given to me.




> cost 2000 baht per month for 5GB data and unlimited calls and texts and wifi hotspots.


Is that good or bad value? 

Must be bad value as it costs more than my Samsung Neo did in total (1,800b). Can wake me up, take photos, and even ring people. Amazing.

----------


## Optimus Prime

The new iPhone out where people are scrambling all over the place is also a piece of offal also. Not to pee on anyones's parade here. Technically the Samung GalaxyS5 is the best buy.

----------


## luckyjim

> Technically the Samung GalaxyS5 is the best buy.


In idiot laymans terms, why?
She needs a new phone  :Sad:

----------


## Zooheekock

^ Hope this helps...

----------


## luckyjim

> Hope this helps...


Brilliant. Thanks.

----------


## withnallstoke

Smartphones - The reason God gave us an arsehole.

----------


## NZdick1983

I have the G2.. was totally enamored by the specs compared to any other phone out there it's a beast.

However, it's now got a slight orange burn down one side of the LCD screen - which detracts from the overall greatness of the phone.

I change phones often, iphone 5 to Sony Xperia z to G2
My own opinion, is that although these new android phones seem to have better specs on paper than iphone, they are let down by build quality and especially software.

I am not an apple fan boy, or android... I'll just buy the 'best' phone at any given time. However, I am leaning towards apple again, simply because they tend to be more reliable and solid, even if not as good spec-wise.

That's my take guys, it's all personal opinion which phone is best, I still love my G2 just lost some of it's appeal with that minor screen imperfection.

----------


## NZdick1983

Bettyboo is right though, G3 looks awesome! very tempted... but there comes a time when screen resolution/pixel count, blah blah... reaches such insane levels, it becomes irrelevant really... a game of diminishing returns really.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I love my Samsung Galaxy S5. Better camera. Buy her that one new upgrade.





> Technically the Samung GalaxyS5 is the best buy.


Not according to my experience or the stuff I've read; for example, Techradar has the S5 at no7 and the G3 at number 4.

10 best mobile phones in the world today | News | TechRadar

My take is that there are many good phones out there, the S5 and G3 are very similar phones; the G3 has a slightly better camera, a slightly better screen and I got it for cheaper than the S5...

Remember that I'm in Korea, so the S5 is the LTE-A variant, and the G3 is the Cat-6 variant, so they both have 300mbps capability that you can only get in Korea.

I don't like Touchwiz (Samsung sw), so I wouldn't buy a Samsung for myself although the missus likes them.




> I am not an apple fan boy, or android... I'll just buy the 'best' phone at any given time.


I agree with that. There are lots of great phones around now, some examples:

G3
S5
HTC One M8
Samsung Note 3 (and the Note 4 coming up is a brilliant phone)
Sony Z3
Sony Z3 company
i6

I'd be happy with any of these phones. I still love my xperia z which is still going strong after 18 months, has the latest sw and impresses all round. I suspect that the new Sony xperia Z3 would be my ultimate choice, but here in Korea I paid only 22,000 baht for the CAT-6 LG G3, and that's great value...

----------


## NZdick1983

^Just be happy with the phone you bought mate, it's an awesome phone (probably my pick as well) As you said, it's a tight battle at the moment. Lots of cool phones all competing for our dollar/bht.

*But I still reckon they (top phones in general) are too big really. I wouldn't want anything bigger than my G2 and wouldn't want to downgrade to any 'mini' version of said phones with lower specs either.

I tried to love the Xperia Z bro, but god how I hated that phone! so many software problems. It would die if it ran out of juice - unable to be awakened (sleep of death issue). Just so many glitches, which no firmware update addressed.

I gifted it to my ex in the end (shows you how much I hated her) lol

----------


## Bettyboo

> I tried to love the Xperia Z bro, but god how I hated that phone! so many software problems. It would die if it ran out of juice - unable to be awakened (sleep of death issue). Just so many glitches, which no firmware update addressed.


Yep, Sony had many problems with the Z. I was very lucky, no problems in 18 months, but many like yourself did have problems...  :Sad: 




> I wouldn't want anything bigger than my G2 and wouldn't want to downgrade to any 'mini' version of said phones with lower specs either.


I was in the shop yesterday, with my xperia z, and playing with the G2, S4, G3, S5, Note 3 and Alpha - all are decent phones. The Note 3 was very big, but the G3 and S5 are exactly the size of the xperia Z, so LG have done an excellent job of squeezing in a 5.5"screen - basically cutting down on the bezel which is exactly what you see everyone wanting on the Sony Xperia forum...




> Just be happy with the phone you bought mate, it's an awesome phone


Thanks; I'll give it a week or 2 then review it - I'm gonna whack a SIM in today, then wanna check out the speeds; the fastest I've ever seen is about 30mbps on my Sony when on wifi, so I'm hoping for the CAT-6 to blow that out of the water...  :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

^Yeah, I got the Z when they first came out in NZ - beautiful screen contrast with the Bravia tech. I might of been unlucky with a bad batch I suppose, but phones are like girls mate once you fall out of love, that's it..

I must admit, I am a but jealous mate. You have good taste in phones bro!

*Totally irrelevant, but damn I miss Thailand haha

----------


## Dillinger

> LG have done an excellent job of squeezing in a 5.5"screen - basically cutting down on the bezel


Wait til a tiny wave hits it !!!  :Smile:  Even my cigarettes survived :Confused: 

Nice phone though Betty


This came out today, same spec as the HTC M8 really, but waterproof with a better camera, boom speakers, but not metal.


Think I'll have a play with one tomorrow



Prefer the matte white to the shiny red

----------


## Bettyboo

^What's that image supposed to be???

Is it the new, cheaper but expensive HTC One, in plastic?

I'm a bit peeved actually, as I haven't gotten over 20mbps yet - where's the bloody cat-6 antenna????

(spent the last 6 hours setting it up, and sorting out the xperia Z for the missus... what a palava...)

----------


## Dillinger

Click the top of that small picture

----------


## Dillinger

> (spent the last 6 hours setting it up, and sorting out the xperia Z for the missus... what a palava...)


Has it got the guest mode on it like the G2 ?, you can put in 2 pattern locks so you can hide all your Goat porn from the Missus :Smile: 

I see they've put a better speaker on the G3 and removed a load of bloatware

----------


## Optimus Prime

Mine has a fingerprint ID.

----------


## kingwilly

> Would throw it away if given to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				cost 2000 baht per month for 5GB data and unlimited calls and texts and wifi hotspots.
> 			
> ...


99Rp. For 13 Gb here ( roughly 220 baht)

----------


## Bettyboo

^ sounds cheap, Willy - bt what download/upload speeds are you getting? Prices for data here are basically the same as Thailand from what I can see, but the quality of service in Korea is far higher. On my 3G xperia z I was getting about 3-5mb upload and download speeds everywhere and consistently. The LG is getting 20mb consistently, and far higher when I'm near a CAT-6 (LTE-A) antenna (not often...).




> Has it got the guest mode on it like the G2 ?


Yes.




> I see they've put a better speaker on the G3 and removed a load of bloatware


Yes, the speaker is much better than the xperia z (the phone's not waterproof...), but not as good as an HTC One. I have some good headphones anyways, and the headphones that came with the phone are good compared to an iPhone or Samsung.

The UI is much improved over previous LG versions, it's lots better than Touchwiz. But, it's no better than Sony's or Apple's (probably not quite as good, but no problems at all).

The knock screen to turn on and off is good. The rear buttons and quick access to camera is good. The camera, video and screen, front 'flash', rear double flash, etc, are all excellent, probably the best on any phone (although I haven't tried the Z3 ir Nokia 1020...).

It's fast and smooth with the very fast 805 processor, 420 adreno and 3GB of RAM. 

The 32 GB of onboard storage is good. Since my SD card on the Sony broke, I am preferring the onboard storage to the slow and breakable SD cards. I'm also using Google Drive and the photo/video storing facility a lot, so that's great for cross platform stuff and backup.

A couple of sw points:

The LG computer sw is good; it was easy to sync data, backup, view media files, etc. On par with the Sony version.

I've found WPS office to be really good; far better than any other Office style app I've tried. SoloVPN is also the best I've tried (I have paid for a 1 year subscription). The galery, music player and memo on the LG are all good; better than the Samsung versions and nearly on par, but not quite, with the Sony offerings (Sony Walkman is my favourite adroid music player). Skype, Line and Hangouts are all working perfectly and very fast. I've found the standard email app to be good, equal to the one on the Sony, but I cannot get Gmail to work???

This phone is very good, but for most day to day actions it is no different to the Xperia Z; actually it feels fragile, so I have to be really careful with it (especially the screen) while I just used to throw the Sony around.

If folks watch a lot of videos/movies then this phone is the best out there with a smallish form; it's the same size as the xperia Z but has a larger screen (small bezel).

These top end phones are all much of a muchness; this phone is very good, but really it's just a matter of taste...

----------


## Bettyboo

Not too shoddy on the 4G...  :Smile: 



Gotta master the pressing of the power and down volume keys for the screenshot...

----------


## kingwilly

> bt what download/upload speeds are you getting?


probably not as good as yours....

----------


## kingwilly

> Internet[at]could not load the web page because[at]www.bandwidthplace.com[at]took too long to respond.[at]



I think I see the problem...

----------


## NZdick1983

I change phones more often that I change my undies - and If I was in the market (again) to buy a phone (as of today) I'd go with the Xperia Z3 compact.

All the power of it's big bro, but in a smaller, more manageable size (great for one-handed operation) + it's waterproof, great for perv-shots in the sauna (of chicks, not dicks of course)...
 :sexy:

----------


## Dillinger

I've just bought a Chinese iPhone :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ poove...

^^ I like that phone too, and if I was buying for meself, outside of Korea, that's the one I would have gone for. Inside Korea, I get the 100mbps g4+, so it's either a G3 or an S5.

My feeling is it's a good phone, similar to the other top half a dozen phones; uses up data bandwidth at frightening rates due to the download speed!

----------


## Dillinger

> Not too shoddy on the 4G... 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta master the pressing of the power and down volume keys for the screenshot...


You can customize those buttons on the bottom, you can even have 4 buttons there, One can even be screen capture, If I remember right it is  called  quick memo or similar

----------


## Dillinger

> poove...


It's smaller than yours, has better build quality than yours, has a bigger battery than yours, has a better selfie front camera than yours and best of all.... it is half  half the price of yours :Smile: 

Suck on these apples  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ You're confusing mine for the basic G# rather than my super fast Cat-6 version. I mostly use internet stuff, camera and video when I'm out and about, so the G3 is hard to beat although I'd prefer the ruggedness of the Z3 (I'd lose the Korean Cat-6) speeds...




> One can even be screen capture, If I remember right it is called quick memo or similar


Could be interesting. Thank you.

----------


## Dillinger

Download this Betty and lets see how fast your new phone really is..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...enchMark&hl=en

----------


## Dillinger

Just bought my daughter a G3 for Xmas. Noticed it lag a few times and on the antantu benchmark tests it does shite. No wonder you didnt upload your score Betty :Smile: 
The battery life is shite too and it doesnt fast charge to 60 % in one hour like my Mi4.
They are only 15,000 baht though now on amazon uk and the camera is great, so not a bad buy.

I will put the antutu benchmarks on here later and show you how its not as superfast as the boo makes out :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

the gizmag top 5 smartphones of 2014 article said the g3 would have made the grade except for its laggy interface

top phone - note 4

----------


## S Landreth

> the gizmag top 5 smartphones of 2014 article said the g3 would have made the grade except for its laggy interface
> 
> top phone - note 4



The gf loves both of hers. One for the states (Verizon will not work in Thailand) and one for Thailand. Ive even started using them.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the Note 4 is very good, same screen, processor and RAM as my G3 (Korean spec...)




> Just bought my daughter a G3 for Xmas.


Very nice, if a little bit boring. Of course, you probably have the European spec phone which is a bit laggy for the high spec screen!




> They are only 15,000 baht though now on amazon uk and the camera is great, so not a bad buy.


Good price/




> the gizmag top 5 smartphones of 2014 article said the g3 would have made the grade except for its laggy interface


Yep, but not mine. Mine is superb with the 805 and 320 adreno grapics with 3GB RAM, and 300mbps 4G speeds (not that I've gotten close to that yet...). Never seen any lag at all; very fast at downloading too. Seamless when starting up and playing Youtube vids or Livejasmin...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Note 4 downloaded 2.2Mb/s this morning on LTE.

The Dogs Bollocks. Now if only I can keep it away from the company snooping software....

----------


## Bettyboo

> Note 4 downloaded 2.2Mb/s this morning on LTE.


That's what, errm, maths isn't me strong point, abouuuuut, 2% of what I'm gettin...

----------


## Dillinger

> Yep, but not mine. Mine is superb with the 805 and 320 adreno grapics with 3GB RAM


Run that benchmark test then and let's have a little looksee.  Go on dip in the wife's handbag :Smile:

----------


## runner

Can't fault my Google Nexus 6.

 Is that LG tat running pure Android Lollipop 5.0 or does it have a load of LG add ons slowing it down?

----------


## Dillinger

The LG g3 came with the lollipop update straight away,  the difference between that and kit kat?  Fakked if I know

----------


## runner

There is a huge difference (if you can spot it lol)

My Google Nexus auto upgraded from Lollipop 5.0 to Lollipop 5.0.1 10 minutes ago

----------


## nigelandjan

> I change phones more often that I change my undies - and If I was in the market (again) to buy a phone (as of today) I'd go with the Xperia Z3 compact.
> 
> All the power of it's big bro, but in a smaller, more manageable size (great for one-handed operation) + it's waterproof, great for perv-shots in the sauna (of chicks, not dicks of course)...



Thats the one I have just got ,, its brilliant to ,, you forgot to mention its incredible battery life

See my update in my Z3 compact thread Betty :Sorry1:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I haven't seen it yet, Nige - I'll have a looksee. I haven't actually tried the z3 compact, but I suspect it's the best phone currently available; I'd prefer it to me G3...




> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Yep, but not mine. Mine is superb with the 805 and 320 adreno grapics with 3GB RAM
> 
> 
> Run that benchmark test then and let's have a little looksee.  Go on dip in the wife's handbag


It's in my handbag, not hers... She has my xperia Z which I actually prefer...

Running it now (on my bloody kitkat 4.4.2 - how does that work, I'm on the LG network in Korea!!!). Will update when I get the results.

Scored 39476 - I don't think that's particularly high...

----------


## Dillinger

I need a new phone, the Chinese one has died.

thinking iPhone 5s or 6 ???

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I need a new phone, the Chinese one has died.
> 
> thinking iPhone 5s or 6 ???


If you lived at Number 1, Gay Road, GayTown, GayShire, in GayLand, that could not be more Gay.

----------


## Dillinger

> If you lived at Number 1, Gay Road, GayTown, GayShire, in GayLand, that could not be more Gay.


Well hopefully that will encourage me not to leave it on the bar :Smile: 

What's competing with it now anyway, think Ive been through them all now

----------


## Bettyboo

> The LG g3 came with the lollipop update straight away,  the difference between that and kit kat?  Fakked if I know


Mine updated a while back; no improvements I'm aware off, some irritating changes.


If I were getting a new phone today, I'd get a decent phone at a good price. So, looking at this average site (powerbuy, because central is an easy and ok store to buy a phone):

Power Buy - ??????????????????????? ??????? | ?????? ???? ???????

Just on this page, a G3 stylus for 9k or a Nokia 720 at 8k (windows, but why not...), or a Lennova at 10k. 

I'd just get a decent phone, last generation, decent brand, not top end anymore, for 200 squids. Job done.  :Smile: 

I won't be spending 500+ pounds on a phone again...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> If you lived at Number 1, Gay Road, GayTown, GayShire, in GayLand, that could not be more Gay.
> 
> 
> Well hopefully that will encourage me not to leave it on the bar
> 
> What's competing with it now anyway, think Ive been through them all now


What do you mean "What's competing with it"?

The iPhlop 6 is just a desperate attempt to catch up with the Note 4.

And the S6 is due soon.

----------


## Dillinger

> The iPhlop 6 is just a desperate attempt to catch up with the Note 4.
> 
> And the S6 is due soon.


I hate that Samsung brand, all plastic and  faux aluminium/leather with that daft super amoled screen




> G3 stylus for 9k or a Nokia 720 at 8k (windows, but why not...), or a Lennova at 10k.


Only you could find 3 gayer phones than an iPhone :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Topper

I got a Samsung A5 a couple of weeks ago...

Just did three runs on the speedtest app using 4G:

Up                  Dn
35.01             21.44
23.46             20.84
21.87             20.76

----------


## Bettyboo

> I got a Samsung A5


I looked at one of them. I thought it was really nice, basically an S5 (90%) in a smaller and neater package.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Up Dn
> 35.01 21.44
> 23.46 20.84
> 21.87 20.76


I'm guessing, but are they the map coordinates for Basingstoke?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The iPhlop 6 is just a desperate attempt to catch up with the Note 4.
> 
> And the S6 is due soon.
> 
> 
> I hate that Samsung brand, all plastic and  faux aluminium/leather with that daft super amoled screen


That's because you are as bent as a 15 baht note.

----------


## klong toey

Now i have a new phone been playing with my old GSII its a bit Tipsy now.






[ROM][5.1.1][SLIM][OFFICAL] TipsyOS V1.9.2 [&hellip; | Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 | XDA Forums

----------


## Dillinger

Do an antutu benchmark on it KT

----------


## Bettyboo

^ you and your bloody benchmarks...

How can a pissed phone do any kind of test, at least wait until it sobers up...

----------


## 9999

I got this oneplus 2 its going to be hard to beat for price value

----------


## thailazer

Guess I am a retro-grouch as I am plenty happy with my Samsung Duos.   Huge battery life, fantastic audio for music,  and it is small.  Plenty fast since the WiFi here in the states runs about 35 Mbps.

----------

